# Your Opinion Wanted - 1972 Chevy Truck Sub Config



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

We will be installing a system in my sons truck. Not lookin for competition level sounds but something with a nice clean/low knock.

This will be a behind the seat install (typical truck box).

What I need to know is how/what is the best options?

Choose from the poll above and let me know what type of box you think will be best?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You have a brand in mind? 3 Sundown 8's would be sweet....otherwise 2 nice 10's would work.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Single twelve BL or equivalent.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

What are the measurements? Hard to call without knowing what space you have to work with


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

back in the early 90's one of my first systems was in a dodge D50 behind the seat I had two Orion XTR 10s and they hit hard in a ported box.. I'm sure you have more room than that tiny thing did. I would go with two 10s..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 4 2011, 11:36 AM~19499743
> *What are the measurements? Hard to call without knowing what space you have to work with
> *


Yep,i'm gonna say 3-8's.Always liked the clarity an crispness of the smaller woofers


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 4 2011, 09:24 AM~19498937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, that's what I'm sayin. I remember a buddy of mine had 2 - BA 10's and it was CLEAN and that was over 15 years ago.

THEN - 
I was running to kicker 8's in my 64 and that sounded good

BUT THEN -
I have a Kicker 12 in my wife's car


I just don't know with what technology there is out today, what will be best in this truck?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2011, 08:17 AM~19509187
> *I'm open to whatever but would like to keep it on a budget because like I said, it's just for some sound, not show.
> 4ft in length
> Top width/depth = approx 4 inches
> ...


With today's technology you can definitely get a lot more "bang" for your buck. Any ideas what you will be running for mids/highs and amps yet? That can help you narrow down your decision.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 09:23 AM~19509228
> *With today's technology you can definitely get a lot more "bang" for your buck. Any ideas what you will be running for mids/highs and amps yet? That can help you narrow down your decision.
> *


Any suggestions?

I can do 6's in the kick-panels, highs up on the pillars, and something behind the head?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2011, 09:05 AM~19509439
> *Any suggestions?
> 
> I can do 6's in the kick-panels, highs up on the pillars, and something behind the head?
> *


In something like this application I think you can probably skip the rear fill. Use that money to get a nice component set up front. As for amps.....I personally always liked RF, and Sundown, I picked up the Alpine PDX5 for the regal and for such a small package it does really well. 

What are you looking to go for more SQ or SPL?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 12:22 PM~19509524
> *In something like this application I think you can probably skip the rear fill. Use that money to get a nice component set up front. As for amps.....I personally always liked RF, and Sundown, I picked up the Alpine PDX5 for the regal and for such a small package it does really well.
> 
> What are you looking to go for more SQ or SPL?
> *


Word up, rear fill in trucks = waste. I like the alpine amps as well, for the money there good little amps.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 10:22 AM~19509524
> *In something like this application I think you can probably skip the rear fill. Use that money to get a nice component set up front. As for amps.....I personally always liked RF, and Sundown, I picked up the Alpine PDX5 for the regal and for such a small package it does really well.
> 
> What are you looking to go for more SQ or SPL?
> *


Okay, will do.

I did some thinkin over lunch and 2 - 10's sound like the ticket.


Want a nice clean bass that has some depth. What's your thoughts of design? Top Ports, Sealed, 5th order, 7th order?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2011, 12:08 PM~19510777
> *Okay, will do.
> 
> I did some thinkin over lunch and 2 - 10's sound like the ticket.
> ...


Depending on exactly what you decide to go for either sealed or a nice ported box should perform well. Don't have to do anything too crazy. I would definitley invest in some sound deadener for the truck, but after that the options are really limitless. DC, Sundown, Digital Design, FI, etc....all make some really quality 10's these days.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 01:32 PM~19510986
> *Depending on exactly what you decide to go for either sealed or a nice ported box should perform well. Don't have to do anything too crazy. I would definitley invest in some sound deadener for the truck, but after that the options are really limitless. DC, Sundown, Digital Design, FI, etc....all make some really quality 10's these days.
> *



X2 w/ the deadener.Them old trucks cling like a tin can when you add a little thunder in them


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have done several of these type of boxes with excellent results. Pretty much fool proof if you stay within manufacturer specs. Just make sure to re-enforce the enclosure corners and in between the woofers.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 5 2011, 12:55 PM~19511177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yep, don't go anymore complicated than that right there. I ported to pass side and had subs on driver side but thats just my preference.

6.5 component set. tweets in the pillars and mids in the doors or kicks. Thats all you'll need right there. 

obviously depending on what subs and watts you push then you want to find the right component set and amp to make sure they aren't drowned out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 5 2011, 01:55 PM~19511177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What does the chambers look like inside?

I need to figure out the air-space once I determine what 10's I'm gettin. I'm headed to a local audio shop this weekend to peek around.

Also, why not port out of the top? The side will get canceled out by the cab right?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 6 2011, 12:24 PM~19520083
> *What does the chambers look like inside?
> 
> I need to figure out the air-space once I determine what 10's I'm gettin. I'm headed to a local audio shop this weekend to peek around.
> ...


In a truck build like what you have I have always done a single chamber or common simply because the box is in the cab with you. There's no advantage in a dual chamber verses single chamber other than re-enforcing, some people have argued that it's louder but with no real data to back it up. Single chamber is simple and will help avoid phasing issue's. Porting on the side helps keep noise away from your ears, it certainly does not get cancelled in anyway, trust me you'll love it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 6 2011, 12:24 PM~19520083
> *What does the chambers look like inside?
> 
> I need to figure out the air-space once I determine what 10's I'm gettin. I'm headed to a local audio shop this weekend to peek around.
> ...


If your unsure exactly how to finish with measurements I can do them for you, I have done tons of these and can tell you exactly what size you'll need each piece to be in order to get full potential from a ported design. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

2-10's sealed


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2011, 12:08 PM~19510777
> *Okay, will do.
> 
> I did some thinkin over lunch and 2 - 10's sound like the ticket.
> ...


KISS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 6 2011, 10:36 AM~19520143
> *If your unsure exactly how to finish with measurements I can do them for you, I have done tons of these and can tell you exactly what size you'll need each piece to be in order to get full potential from a ported design. :biggrin:
> *


If you've already created somethin for a truck like this I would appreciate it bro. LMK.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 4 2011, 08:16 AM~19498887
> *We will be installing a system in my sons truck. Not lookin for competition level sounds but something with a nice clean/low knock.
> 
> This will be a behind the seat install (typical truck box).
> ...


id go with two tens.. but if you want that low knock. then go with the twelve, but you'll prob lose a little spl


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 01:33 PM~19522069
> *id go with two tens.. but if you want that low knock. then go with the twelve, but you'll prob lose a little spl
> *


This post is all chalk full of miss information. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19522073
> *This post is all chalk full of miss information.  :uh:
> *


hahah!!

Tha Layitlowz


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 01:33 PM~19522073
> *This post is all chalk full of miss information.  :uh:
> *


not mine.. the smaller you go in sub the more bottom end you lose.. subwoofers are most designed in 12 15 or 18 for a reason


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 03:47 PM~19523235
> *not mine.. the smaller you go in sub the more bottom end you lose.. subwoofers are most designed in 12 15 or 18 for a reason
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 03:47 PM~19523235
> *not mine.. the smaller you go in sub the more bottom end you lose.. subwoofers are most designed in 12 15 or 18 for a reason
> *


Yeah your right.....8's can't get down. :uh: 






Just stop talking.....your getting deeper:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^ 

DAMMMMMM,,,


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I've been contemplating 1 - 12....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 06:47 PM~19523235
> *not mine.. the smaller you go in sub the more bottom end you lose.. subwoofers are most designed in 12 15 or 18 for a reason
> *


I have a single 8 that gets low as fuck. Ever hear a Bose sub? Do you know how fucking small the drivers are?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

We're narrowed it down to one of these two speakers. Any feedback is appreciated:

MTXTR4510
http://shop.mtx.com/p/l_117/MTX_Audio_TR45...er/listing.html











Impedance:	4O
Frequency Response:	38Hz - 150Hz
RMS Power (Watts):	200
Recommended Amp Power (RMS):	100 - 200
Peak Power (Watts):	400
Sensitivity:	86.4dB (1W/1M)
Voice Coil:	1.50" (3.81 cm)
Magnet Weight:	48 oz.
Mounting Depth:	5.41" (13.74 cm)
Cut Out Diameter:	11.06" (28.10 cm)
Sealed Enclosure Net Volume:	0.75 ft³
Vented Enclosure Net Volume:	1.45 ft³
Volume Displacement (in³):	21.80


JL10W0
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_subs.php?series_id=32

*Not sure they look like this*









Free Air Resonance (Fs):	32.09 Hz
Electrical “Q” (Qes):	0.640
Mechanical “Q” (Qms):	10.752
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts):	0.604
Equivalent Compliance (Vas):	1.095 cu. ft. / 31.01 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*:	0.45 in. / 11.4 mm
Reference Efficiency (no):	0.154%
Efficiency (1W/1m)**:	84.07 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area (Sd):	48.909 sq. in. / 0.0316 sq. m.
DC Resistance (Re):	4.280 ohm
Nominal Impedance (Znom):	4 ohm
Thermal Power Handling (Pt):	300W
Driver Displacement:	0.034 cu. ft. / 0.96 liters
Net Weight:	7.50 lbs. / 3.40 kg


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are set on one of those two I would go with the JL (and it pains me to say that.  ) If you are open to suggestions in that power range then there are plenty of other options that could really give you some decent output. 

A little bit more than the MTX, but IMO way better than what you would pay for what you get out of the JL:

http://www.woofersetc.com/p9262/SA10-D4--S...s-Subwoofer.htm

Here is the specs on that sundown:
http://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/prod...l?category_id=3

http://www.dcsoundlab.com/woofers.html

http://www.ddaudio.com/caraudio/09/

Just a couple other options for you. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2011, 08:09 AM~19647512
> *If you are set on one of those two I would go with the JL (and it pains me to say that.   ) If you are open to suggestions in that power range then there are plenty of other options that could really give you some decent output.
> 
> A little bit more than the MTX, but IMO way better than what you would pay for what you get out of the JL:
> ...


Well, the local shop carries those two primarily. The JL is a bit cheaper in price which is nice.

I suppose we have to keep in mind this is for my son. He just needs something with a nice clean bass. Nothin at a comp level but something that can/will perform.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 AM~19647526
> *Well, the local shop carries those two primarily. The JL is a bit cheaper in price which is nice.
> 
> I suppose we have to keep in mind this is for my son. He just needs something with a nice clean bass. Nothin at a comp level but something that can/will perform.
> *


Have you decided, or have an amp for the system already? That can definitely help you narrow down/select a sub.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2011, 08:13 AM~19647535
> *Have you decided, or have an amp for the system already? That can definitely help you narrow down/select a sub.
> *


Not even that far yet.

Dynamat came in yesterday......gotta pick the subs out, build the box so I can get the carpet down.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Figure out what funds allow and pick out an amp....that will make narrowing down your sub selection easier.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2011, 11:40 AM~19648809
> *Figure out what funds allow and pick out an amp....that will make narrowing down your sub selection easier.
> *


It won't be anything high end bro. Just something that will push those 10's. Thinkin between 300 and 500RMS.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

We're getting ready to make this box.


I did some reading online and it says that those JL's are better suited for an enclosed box: http://www.bcae1.com/spboxnew2.htm


I have about this much room: 
Width = 60 inches
Height = 19 inches
Depth at Top = 3.5 inches
Depth at bottom = 5.5 inches


Thoughts?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20034637
> *We're getting ready to make this box.
> I did some reading online and it says that those JL's are better suited for an enclosed box: http://www.bcae1.com/spboxnew2.htm
> I have about this much room:
> ...


I didn't see where it recommended sealed, but if you want to go that route that should work. I think those would do well in a ported box as well though. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20034637
> *We're getting ready to make this box.
> I did some reading online and it says that those JL's are better suited for an enclosed box: http://www.bcae1.com/spboxnew2.htm
> I have about this much room:
> ...


what about the jl audio 13 inch shallow bro will work .. for sure and bang nice..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2011, 09:43 AM~19529315
> *Yeah your right.....8's can't get down.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


1 the door is open so it will be a higher score

2 thats a crx you can fart and get a 150 in that vehicle, especially with that high note


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 7 2011, 11:53 AM~20035245
> *1 the door is open so it will be a higher score
> 
> 2 thats a crx you can fart and get a 150 in that vehicle, especially with that high note
> *


Completely agree......but there is still no doubt that there are 8" subs these days that can get down. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 11:25 AM~20034653
> *I didn't see where it recommended sealed, but if you want to go that route that should work. I think those would do well in a ported box as well though.  :biggrin:
> *


Aw crap, it was another site I saw them on.

As far as 8's go, I had 2 Kicker SB's that ROCKED in my 64....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Edit.....resizing


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Progress pics of my son's truck.

(The box will basically go where the dyna-mat is on the back of the cab)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's what I was talkin about:

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/SealedPorted/


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2011, 01:23 PM~20035445
> *Aw crap, it was another site I saw them on.
> 
> As far as 8's go, I had 2 Kicker SB's that ROCKED in my 64....
> ...


Edit, doing more homework.......

I believe a box with those dimensions will give me 2.6389 ft of volume.

These subs say 1.125 ft3 per speaker.

Should be a go with air space!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Fuck, I'm almost done now. I could use help with this port. According to the specs that port should be 64 inches in length but my box only goes to 60.

I could either:

A - Leave it at 59 and run the port almost the entire length of the box internally.
B - Make an left-angle turn at the end of the port down by the speakers to add a bit more length.
C - Make the width wider on the port.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody? Thoughts on that port?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

FYI - Stay away from the Kicker 300.1 amp......it already went down


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pitbullx said:


> 1 the door is open so it will be a higher score
> 
> 2 thats a crx you can fart and get a 150 in that vehicle, especially with that high note


haha.. i had never noticed that video reply.. well now two years later.. i have a pair of sundown sa8s,
but i still stick to my original post that my 15 at 1000 rms will pick up low end way more than a pair of sa8s do with 1200rms..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> FYI - Stay away from the Kicker 300.1 amp......it already went down


james did you find another amp... sundown, and audioque make good amps for good prices.. also hifonics.. even cheaper but still good.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> This post is all chalk full of miss information. :uh:


comps in doors 5.25 -6 in true mid bass lower doors.single good quality 3inch coiled ten.with a good amount of power upgrade battery and alt.2 10's is not worth it A large ten in the right space will out perform THEM it or even a 12..


----------

